# Advice on what to buy



## Strontium (8/11/16)

i am currently using a Pico mod with a Melo mini and a baby beast tank but the price of coils on the Melo and the thirst of the tfv8 is breaking my wallet, so I want to get a rta.
Should I get the rta for the ftv8 or rather something like the SM22?
It needs to be really easy to build as this is all new to me and have good taste.
Any advice is most welcome.


----------



## Michaelsa (8/11/16)

My honest opinion would be to get yourself a DotMod RTA clone.
Good flavour
Easy to build
Can also be built in single coil to reduce juice use.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/petri-styled-rta.html
Best of luck @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

The Dot Mod is 24mm which will pose problems on the Pico. The SM22 will fit but it's a bit antiquated now compared to what the SM25 offers. The Merlin will fit but is similarly getting long in the tooth and is hard to find. The RBA deck for the Baby Beast is an option. If you build high and turn down the wattage it will consume less juice, but then it's not really a Baby Beast anymore. The whole point of Smok tanks is to consume half a ml of juice with each puff.

I solved my Pico problems with a Velocity Mini dripper. It hasn't been off my Pico since the day I got it. Very light on juice, simple to coil, flop-proof wicking, good flavour. But then it's a dripper and not everybody likes dripping. I won't ever use another atty on my Pico, though. It's the most perfect match evah.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (8/11/16)

RichJB said:


> The Dot Mod is 24mm which will pose problems on the Pico. The SM22 will fit but it's a bit antiquated now compared to what the SM25 offers. The Merlin will fit but is similarly getting long in the tooth and is hard to find. The RBA deck for the Baby Beast is an option. If you build high and turn down the wattage it will consume less juice, but then it's not really a Baby Beast anymore. The whole point of Smok tanks is to consume half a ml of juice with each puff.
> 
> I solved my Pico problems with a Velocity Mini dripper. It hasn't been off my Pico since the day I got it. Very light on juice, simple to coil, flop-proof wicking, good flavour. But then it's a dripper and not everybody likes dripping. I won't ever use another atty on my Pico, though. It's the most perfect match evah.


Very good point, I thought not of the Pico being 22mm
Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

SM22 maybe outdated, like a 2006 Toyota Tazz, but it will do what you're looking for and more importantly, fit on the Pico.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

Yeah, Pico needs a 22mm, thought about an avo but they're scarce. The idea of a dripped really doesn't appeal.
I thought of the SM22 as its apparently easy to build on.


----------



## Soutie (8/11/16)

I'll stick to what I always say, the Goblin mini v3. I Love the little guy.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (8/11/16)

@Strontium, I was in Eastgate the other day. Vaperite there has an avo22 brand new. it's easy to build and wicking is not as hard as people might tell you.

In my opinion, the avo22 in single coil mode on a pico is simply unbeatable. if you have some time, go check it out bro. I cannot fault this combo and even though I have upgraded since then, I am still reluctant to sell that combo. It makes the best shirt pocket combo for work...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

@Atsbitscrisp thanks bud, I'm in that area tomorrow, I'll check it out


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

Take it from an old hand , if you want flavour (which I have deduced from your posts) save your pennies and buy a Pico Squeeze mod and an OL16 BF Clone. Yes it won't chuck clouds like all the RTA's and what what , but it's the best flavour raunt for raunt .... and I challenge anyone to prove me wrong in this regard


----------

